# Excision for Lentigo Maligna



## aschaeve (Aug 15, 2012)

What CPT codes would you use for Excision of a Lentigo Maligna, Benign or Malignant?

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## jholt12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,
 After doing some looking it shows that it is malignant. In my references it show a description and then also says same as a Hutchinson Freckle if you look in the ICD 9 under this it says see neoplasm skin in situ.


----------

